# Quel est votre mot français préféré?



## alahay

...Et je me suis dit pourquoi ne pas poser la meme question dans le forum français?


Le mien c'est "*sauvage*" et puisqu'il me reste encore de l'espace j'ajouterais: "*Bon**jour*",* "passionennement" , "tristounet", "murmurant", "melancolie",  "alouette",  "nonchalance", "pourtant"...*


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Pamplemousse!


----------



## lhb

J'aime les mots que l'on utilise _presque_ plus:
concupiscent, rubicon, abscons, cacochyme, ...
je ne les utilise jamais moi même mais, ils ont de la gueule, du caractère


----------



## Agnès E.

Mes mots préférés viennent presque tous du provençal : pantailler, péguer, nine, s'ococouner...


----------



## Ratona

Québecissime said:
			
		

> ... i just dont understand the sens of this word or think it sounds weird... lets say like Butterfly.. it french it goes Beurre vole.. or Beurre mouche??? it is a weird word.


 
What about "pomme de terre"? that used to sound strange to me many moons ago!


----------



## lhb

en parlant de légume: cucurbitacée


----------



## sundroplets

enchante' (It's very grandeous to say enchanted when you meet someone in english, but it's just so perfectly chic in french)


----------



## KateN

Moi, j'adore *malheureusement, prestidigitateur *et *rossignol.*


----------



## Nelligan

retentissant


----------



## ampurdan

"à leur insu"


----------



## Maria Juanita

le mot préféré en français c'est *gaspillage*, peut être...


----------



## ludi_bb

pour moi, française, ça serait "ambivalence"


----------



## JazzByChas

Pour moi, c’est la phrase, « un certaine ‘je ne sais quoi »


----------



## Paul-Goodwin

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Mes mots préférés viennent presque tous du provençal : pantailler, péguer, nine, s'ococouner...


 
Sorry to ask but any chance you could indicate the meaning of these words as I know none of them (similarly with several others in this thread but none as concentrated as this...)

thanks


----------



## Kricket

Pour moi, ça sera "cachuète"...


----------



## E-J

Kricket said:
			
		

> Pour moi, ça sera "cachuète"...


 
Bonjour Kricket. Bienvenue sur le forum! S'il vous plait, quelle est la signification du mot "cachuète"?


----------



## Agnès E.

Bien sûr, Paul ! 

*Pantailler* = hésiter, lanterner, rester bras ballants. _Arrête de pantailler, viens plutôt m'aider !_

*Péguer* = poisser, coller (comme le sucre sur les doigts). _Les pêches_ (que l'on appelle pessègues en provençal, de la même origine ), _c'est bon mais ça pègue_.

*Nine* = une poulette, une jeune poule. J'appelle mes deux filles ainsi.  Quand j'étais enceinte et que j'allais au marché de Toulon, les marchandes m'interpellaient toujours pour m'offrir des fruits (les Provençaux aiment les bébés et la maternité) : _Té, la nine, vieng que je te donne un abricot, c'est du mieleu ! Mange une tranchetteu de melong, queu t'es touteu pâleu !_

*S'ococouner* = vieux mot de langue d'oc qui signifier s'installer confortablement (généralement les jambes ramenées sous soi), comme dans un cocon.


----------



## E-J

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> *S'ococouner* = vieux mot de langue d'oc qui signifier s'installer confortablement (généralement les jambes ramenées sous soi), comme dans un cocon.


 
Oh, mais c'est beau ça!


----------



## Kricket

oups! sorry...

I mean "cacahuète"...  



"peanut" in english in the text!


----------



## Agnès E.

E-J said:
			
		

> Oh, mais c'est beau ça!


Oui, c'est un mot magnifique ! 

Mais attention, la liste que j'ai donnée ne sera pas comprise dans toute la France, ni même par tout le monde en Provence... les "immigrés nordistes" , c'est-à-dire les non-Provençaux, ne connaissent pas ces mots-là.


----------



## Paul-Goodwin

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Oui, c'est un mot magnifique !
> 
> Mais attention, la liste que j'ai donnée ne sera pas comprise dans toute la France, ni même par tout le monde en Provence... les "immigrés nordistes" , c'est-à-dire les non-Provençaux, ne connaissent pas ces mots-là.


 
Ah, I should have refreshed my page before posting!  Never mind I shall bask in my superior knowledge (despite a slightly dodgy pronunciation).


----------



## E-J

Kricket said:
			
		

> oups! sorry...
> 
> I mean "cacahuète"...
> 
> 
> 
> "peanut" in english in the text!


 
Ah, d'accord! Pourtant c'est bizarre, j'obtiens 688 résultats sur Google avec "cachuète"!


----------



## Tabac

alahay said:
			
		

> ...


_Ronronner, gargouiller, ronfler_ (I like onomatopoeia); I've also always been fond of _haricot vert_.


----------



## Rinias

moi, on a remarque quand j'ai dit "envieux" en place de "jaloux" (ben, d'accord, ce n'est pas la meme chose, mais bon ;-) )

Chouette est aussi pas mal...

Mais j'ai eu une copine qui adorait mes fautes de francais:
"pain papillasse" (paillasse)
"trompeteur"
"l'avion decolle <-> l'avion recolle"

Il y en a encore plus, mais je ne me souviens plus... ;-)


----------



## cyb

moi j'aime bien : saltimbanque


----------



## ampurdan

Que pensez-vous de "pétasse"? Ça me fait rire. Il ressemble un mot espagnol "petarda", mais pétasse est cent fois pire.


----------



## DearPrudence

Just for the sound of it: 'sucre' (j'imagine que pour nos amis anglais, ça doit être un cauchemar à prononcer  ).


----------



## Rinias

DearPrudence said:
			
		

> 'sucre' (j'imagine que pour nos amis anglais, ça être un cauchemar à prononcer  )



Non, mais au tout debut, je peux dire que "Barbara" et plus que difficile!!!


----------



## Jessila

whoa! I have to say that as a "french nordist" lool  (I live near Paris), I had never ever heard Agnes' words before ^^
but the last one is very close to the english "cocooning" isn't it ?

as for _my _favorite french word - hm that's a tough question! I guess I just never thought about this...


*** thinking ***


well I think I might say at least two: "bouille" and "bisou"
the first for the sound of it... normally it simply means a sweet face but in a colloquial way... sometimes you can say of a kid that he/she's making "une drôle de bouille"   i.e: "a funny face" 
I like this one so much (now that I think of it lol) that I even call my son like that sometimes ^^ "mon p'tit bouille" - it doesn't really mean something in french, but I find its sound so cute that it's very tender to my ears 

and the second ones... well simply because what's better than a "bisou" (i.e : kiss) ?


----------



## ampurdan

Well, I guess... plusieurs bisoux?


----------



## zaby

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Well, I guess... plusieurs bisoux?


plusieurs bisou*s *are even better !


----------



## xav

Pour moi, ce sera :
jolie - tellement évocateur, et si doux avec ses consonnes    liquides, et élégant avec sa finale allongée par le "e"
ronronner, ronron, ronronnement (I like cats)(nice cats)
espoir (et sa soeur l'espérance)
clavecin (you here the sound !)
et tant d'autres...


----------



## ampurdan

It's just because the "x" makes it more close to the image of a kissing mouth... Just kidding! Merci Zaby pour ta correction!


----------



## E-J

DearPrudence said:
			
		

> Just for the sound of it: 'sucre' (j'imagine que pour nos amis anglais, ça doit être un cauchemar à prononcer  ).


 
Pas du tout. Mon cauchemar personnel, c'est le mot "bruit" - c'est tellement difficile à prononcer!


----------



## Xanthius

Personally, my two favouite French words are:

bouilloire and grignoter.  (and for me, I've stopped even trying to pronounce kettle!)


----------



## zam

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Que pensez-vous de "pétasse"? Ça me fait rire. Il ressemble un mot espagnol "petarda", mais pétasse est cent fois pire.


 
Oh, please Amp, not this 'pétasse' AGAIN ! I don't know about you lot, 
but I, for one, am starting to seriously overdose on 'pétasses', 'trollops', 'whores', 'scrubbers' and all the rest of it.

In the 'humourous' section, I'm quite fond of 'hurluberlu'. 

When in a romantic mood (don't larf, it happens -not my default mode I hasten to add !), subdued ambiance and all that funky chicken, I like to hear the words 'évanescent' and 'hydrodynamique' (when drinking bubbly in my bath while splashing water about) and plenty other words from songs in languages that I don't understand ! (such as Portuguese). 

*E-J= Pas du tout. Mon cauchemar personnel, c'est le mot "bruit" - c'est tellement difficile à prononcer!*

Too right ! and what about 'serrurerie' ?


----------



## xav

J'ai une amie américaine qui habite "rue Dulong" - j'avoue avoir mis quelque temps à le comprendre...


----------



## babykitten173

je pense qu'un mot qui est tres amusant est: "hébdomadaire" lol!

soz bout bad french! i'm trying!


----------



## Rinias

Moi, un mot qui me fait toujours bien rire c'est "quasimodo" Le seul probleme c'est que je n'ai aucune idee comment l'epeller... Haha! C-v-d "plus ou moins" "presque" ou quelque chose d'equivalente... Vous voyez quel mot je veux dire?

Rinias


----------



## ampurdan

Je pense que c'est un mot qui vient du Latin et que Hugo utilise comme appélatif d'un des personnages de son roman "Les Misérables". Je crois qu'il se prononce /kwazimodó/ or in English phonetical writing, something like "kwah-zee-mauh-dauh".


----------



## buddingtranslator

Mon mot favori c'est "brouhaha" parce que c'est tellement etrange et n'oublions pas "scoubidou" pour la comedie.


----------



## lyrwriter

J'aime le phrase "bébé-tamonoir-mangeur-de-fourmis-pour-vrai". C'est de un livre pour les enfants, et je pense que c'est tellement amusant à prononcer! Mais on doit dire ça très vite...

J'aime aussi les mots "fauteuil" et "pamplemousse"...


----------



## dmen

Moi, je trouve '*époustouflant*' très expressif. *épatant* est aussi pas mal. 

*kiffer* est bon aussi

J'adore les mots *corbillard* et *macchabée* qui est un peu macabre...

Que'est-ce que c'est difficile parce qu'il y a tant de beaux mots en français

*sidèrer* et aussi un des mes mots préferés. 

Mais je tombe amoureaux des mots dès que j'apprends un mots que je n'ai jamais rencontré auparavant

et aussi parce que c'est la saison, qui ne peut pas aimer le deux mots *'marrons glacés'*????


----------



## Jessila

lyrwriter said:
			
		

> J'aime le phrase "bébé-tamonoir-mangeur-de-fourmis-pour-vrai". C'est de un livre pour les enfants, et je pense que c'est tellement amusant à prononcer! Mais on doit dire ça très vite...
> 
> J'aime aussi les mots "fauteuil" et "pamplemousse"...


Allow me to correct your sentence as you've helped me on another topic 
Well you made really few and little mistakes, but I think we're all here to improve ourselves, right ?

So it would be : J'aime *la* phrase "bébé tam*a*noir mangeur de foumis pour *de* vrai". C'est *dans* un libre pour *(*les*)* enfants, et je pense que c'est tellement amusant à prononcer. Mais on doit dire ça très vite...

The "les" before "enfants" is grammatically correct but not necessary. In everyday language, you could as well say "pour enfants" - "les" is implied by the context ; since you know that a book cannot have been written for only one child, the plural is obvious whether you say it or not.




			
				Rinias said:
			
		

> Moi, un mot qui me fait toujours bien rire c'est "quasimodo" Le seul probleme c'est que je n'ai aucune idee comment l'epeller... Haha! C-v-d "plus ou moins" "presque" ou quelque chose d'equivalente... Vous voyez quel mot je veux dire?





			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est un mot qui vient du Latin et que Hugo utilise comme appélatif d'un des personnages de son roman "Les Misérables". Je crois qu'il se prononce /kwazimodó/ or in English phonetical writing, something like "kwah-zee-mauh-dauh".


Since it's latin based, we should indeed pronounce it the way ampurdan put it, but I think most people (me included  ) drop the "w" sound and say it: "kah-zee-moh-doh"

As for the meaning, I have no clue what the original meanning was... but Quadimodo was an ugly humpbacked man in "Les Misérables". So today the use of that name can only be whether a referring to the book, or an insult implying that the person aimed is as ugly as Quasimodo was...


----------



## Agnès E.

Rinias said:
			
		

> Moi, un mot qui me fait toujours bien rire c'est "quasimodo" Le seul probleme c'est que je n'ai aucune idee comment l'epeller... Haha! C-v-d "plus ou moins" "presque" ou quelque chose d'equivalente... Vous voyez quel mot je veux dire?
> 
> Rinias


 
Yes, I see. 
You are talking about one of our beloved mod's title (we may choose our title when we become mods here). Beri made a pun between Victor Hugo's character Quasimodo and the word modo (= mod in French) to which he added quasi (= almost)... for personal reasons, I guess.


----------



## lyrwriter

Jessila said:
			
		

> So it would be : J'aime *la* phrase "bébé tam*a*noir mangeur de foumis pour *de* vrai".


 
Ah, yes. I can never remember the gender of more abstract nouns like "mot", "phrase" and "couleur", so thank you for correcting that. The misspelling of "tamanoir" was a typo, but thank you for catching that as well. However, I am positive that the book said "bébé-tamanoir-mangeur-de-fourmis-pour-vrai". The character who says this is a child, so proper grammar isn't essential.



			
				Jessila said:
			
		

> As for the meaning, I have no clue what the original meanning was... but Quadimodo was an ugly humpbacked man in "Les Misérables". So today the use of that name can only be whether a referring to the book, or an insult implying that the person aimed is as ugly as Quasimodo was...


 
Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. To show my appreciation, I, in turn, will help to correct you by pointing out that Quasimodo was *not* a character in _Les Misérables_, but in _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_, also by Victor Hugo. I'm an avid fan of "Les Mis" (as it is sometimes affectionately nicknamed), and though I haven't read any of Hugo's other works, I can assure you that Quasimodo is a character from _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_.

Merci encore...

P.S. I apologize in advance to the moderators; I know this has little to do with the original post...


----------



## ampurdan

Le mot est extrait de la version latine canonique de la Bible: << Quasi modo geniti infantes, rationabile, sine dolo lac concupiscite, ut in eo crescatis in salutem >> (1 Pe 2,2), c'est-à-dire: << Comme des enfants nouveau-nés, désirez le lait spirituel sans défaut, afin que vous croissiez en lui vers le salut >>.

Ces mots étaient utilisés pour commencer la messe (antiphone) du 1er dimanche après Pâques, qui est devenu "dimanche quasimodo". C'était le dimanche où plusieurs enfants étaient baptisés, mais comme il n'est pas nécessaire d'être un enfant pour être baptisé et que les baptisés sont considerés comme des nouveau-nés, ce morceau de text a tout le sens. Aussi, "Quasimodo" a été devenu un prénom, car on donnait aux enfants le nom du sant du jour, mais aussi le nom de leur dimanche de baptême.

Je pense que Claude Frollo, dans le roman, a trouvé l'horrible enfant abandonné l'un des jours autour ce dimanche et lui a donné ce prénom.


----------



## ampurdan

Oh, yes, you're right, the novel is _Notre Dame de Paris, _not _Les Misérables._


----------



## geve

I like words with many syllables, rythmic words, where you _hear_ the idea of wandering : gambader, vagabonder, dégingandé, gambettes...

mais j'ai bien envie d'adopter la Provence rien que pour le mot s'ococouner !  

(And the word I hate the most is "les gens"... for other reasons)


----------



## Jessila

lyrwriter said:
			
		

> I can assure you that Quasimodo is a character from _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_.



lol my bad... I simply copied what ampurdan said without taking further time to acknowledge the mistake 
Even though I haven't read any of the two, I do know that Quasimodo is from The Hunchback of Notre-Dame... 

Guess I should try to type less faster than I think


----------



## Evi

*girafe*

_c'est comme si le mot est la peinture de cet animal elegant!_


----------



## radiation woman

zam said:
			
		

> *E-J= Pas du tout. Mon cauchemar personnel, c'est le mot "bruit" - c'est tellement difficile à prononcer!*
> 
> Too right ! and what about 'serrurerie' ?


 
My pronunciation nightmare is "propre groupe".  I just can't get my tongue around it!

Pour le mot préféré, j'aime beaucoup "les marrons glacés" aussi, mais je pense que je suis influencée par l'idée de les manger


----------



## Kricket

Au fait, que pensez-vous de "anticonstitutionnellement"?
(j'ai vérifié 2 fois dans le dictionnaire  )


Et je suis complètement d'accord pour les "marrons glacés" : aussi beau à voir qu'à manger!


----------



## oya

mon préferé: "Vin chaud" je l'aime beaucoup


----------



## Shark

Comme Agnès et en bon Provençal, je me permets de rajouter quelques mots du "franco-provençal" qui se parle encore dans nos campagnes du Sud ;-)

Chavanne = averse
Bader = pantailler ;-), rester coi
Escagasser = ennuyer, embêter
Faire caguer = hum... j'ai honte de le dire... = faire ch**r
Fan des chichourles = expression qui s'utilise comme "Mon Dieu", on dit aussi "Fan des pieds"
Comme Agnès j'adore l'expression "ma nine", qui peut d'ailleurs s'utiliser pour les filles comme pour les garçons, on entend parfois "ma nine belle"
Cagnard = soleil de plomb, canicule

Et bien d'autres...!


----------



## LaureUSA

J'aime le mot "troubadour". 
Et "écureuil", c'est trop mignon quand les anglophones essaient de le prononcer...


----------



## Agnès E.

Shark said:
			
		

> Comme Agnès et en bon Provençal, je me permets de rajouter quelques mots du "franco-provençal" qui se parle encore dans nos campagnes du Sud ;-)
> 
> Chavanne = averse
> Bader = pantailler ;-), rester coi
> Escagasser = ennuyer, embêter
> Faire caguer = hum... j'ai honte de le dire... = faire ch**r
> Fan des chichourles = expression qui s'utilise comme "Mon Dieu", on dit aussi "Fan des pieds"
> Comme Agnès j'adore l'expression "ma nine", qui peut d'ailleurs s'utiliser pour les filles comme pour les garçons, on entend parfois "ma nine belle"
> Cagnard = soleil de plomb, canicule
> 
> Et bien d'autres...!


 
Je ne connaissais pas _chavanne_, merci Shark ! 
Ces mots, que j'emploie tous les jours même émigrée dans le grand nord, tombent souvent à plat. Quand je parle de _cagnard_, les gens d'ici croient que j'ai dit un gros mot... 


Et les esgourdes, elles sont pas chou, les esgourdes, hein ?


----------



## Rinias

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Yes, I see.
> You are talking about one of our beloved mod's title (we may choose our title when we become mods here). Beri made a pun between Victor Hugo's character Quasimodo and the word modo (= mod in French) to which he added quasi (= almost)... for personal reasons, I guess.



Oui, mais ben, non en fait. Je parle d'un mot que mon prof de statique et resistance des materiaux dit souvent... Comme j'ai dit avant, ca veut dire "plus au moins" ou "presque" ou je ne sais pas exactemment quoi. Peut-etre c'est plus proche a "quasi modo" mai je n'en sais vraiment rien. Peut-etre ca s'explique parce qu'il est suisse? ;-) Quelle drole de peuple! haha! non, je blague la...

Rinias


----------



## tonch

vachement!! <3

chouette 
and hyperrrrr chouette 
je kiffe grave!

Plus i love saying the name of my friend's boyfriend "Régis" with a strong "rrrrrr" sound hahaha


----------



## xav

Rinias said:
			
		

> Oui, mais ben, non en fait. Je parle d'un mot que mon prof de statique et resistance des materiaux dit souvent... Comme j'ai dit avant, ca veut dire "plus au moins" ou "presque" ou je ne sais pas exactemment quoi. Peut-etre c'est plus proche a "quasi modo" mai je n'en sais vraiment rien. Peut-etre ca s'explique parce qu'il est suisse? ;-) Quelle drole de peuple! haha! non, je blague la...
> 
> Rinias


Serait-ce point "quasiment", Rinias ?


----------



## calembourde

Un des premiers mots que j'ai appris est "l'huile" et je pense qu'il sonne très mignon!

J'aime le mot 'canicule' aussi, parce qu'il n'y a pas un seul mot en anglais qui peut exprimer l'idée. Et j'aime le mot 'crème' parce que je peux bien prononcer le 'r' dans lui, et bien sûr, j'aime la manger!


----------



## Bastoune

"demain" ou "cornichon"


----------



## x_Sarah_x

Pour moi c'est *indubitablement.....*Et* BISOUS!!!*


----------



## KittyCatty

LaureUSA said:
			
		

> Et "écureuil", c'est trop mignon quand les anglophones essaient de le prononcer...


 
LOL   I had that problem with my french exchange partner! It made us both laugh! I very much like _vrombir_, et _amoreux_ et _magnifique_ et _oooh la la -_ c'est tellement Français!


----------



## geve

KittyCatty, I think you mean "amoureux"  (and just for you, the oh la la thread)


----------



## KittyCatty

Yes I do geve, merci beaucoup pour me corriger et j'adore les "oh la la"!!


----------



## Amityville

zam said:
			
		

> *E-J= Pas du tout. Mon cauchemar personnel, c'est le mot "bruit" - c'est tellement difficile à prononcer!*
> 
> Too right ! and what about 'serrurerie' ?


 
Serrurerie  tout à fait, and though it has fewer 'r's and is arguably avoidable, 'miroiterie' - I have had to say that three or four times lately and it sounds so ugly I feel I've come out with an obscenity.
My good ones, the ones I look forward to: 1. 'Littérature', the 'ure' can be said with such relish, and 2. 'orage' by contrast the 'age' is so soft. OK, this applies equally to 'ordure' and 'garage' so there is ample scope for a shiver of delight when doing the chores. Sortir les ordures du garage, c'est vraiment bien en fonction de son point de vue.


----------



## EnIrAc

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Bien sûr, Paul !
> 
> *Pantailler* = hésiter, lanterner, rester bras ballants. _Arrête de pantailler, viens plutôt m'aider !_
> 
> *Péguer* = poisser, coller (comme le sucre sur les doigts). _Les pêches_ (que l'on appelle pessègues en provençal, de la même origine ), _c'est bon mais ça pègue_.
> 
> *Nine* = une poulette, une jeune poule. J'appelle mes deux filles ainsi.  Quand j'étais enceinte et que j'allais au marché de Toulon, les marchandes m'interpellaient toujours pour m'offrir des fruits (les Provençaux aiment les bébés et la maternité) : _Té, la nine, vieng que je te donne un abricot, c'est du mieleu ! Mange une tranchetteu de melong, queu t'es touteu pâleu !_
> 
> *S'ococouner* = vieux mot de langue d'oc qui signifier s'installer confortablement (généralement les jambes ramenées sous soi), comme dans un cocon.


 
 je crois les entendre ... c'est dommage qu'on ne sait pas mettre de son sur les forums   ave les cigaleus, peuchèreu!


----------



## Clement

Gourmandise
et 
Friandise


----------



## NYCPrincesse

Crepuscule 

(quand j'ai lu Un long dimanche de fiancailles je me suis dit, mais comment peut-il appeler un truc si laid un mot si beau - Bingo Crepuscule.)


----------



## Philippe01

Moi, j'aime particulièrement "rabibocher". Quand vous entendez cela dit par un paysan de la Manche ou de l'Orne, c'est grandiose! Tiens, la Marie, la patronne de la ferme du loup pendu s'est rabibochée avec le Gaston!
"Huile" pour désigner un haut personnage me plait bien
"Acariâtre" et "revêche" sont on ne peut plus explicites
Les termes utilisés lors du discours d'introduction des nouveaux membres des confréries des amateurs d'Andouille ou autres délicieuses spécialités culinaires françaises sont aussi remarquables.

Et une "bouffarde" pour une pipe, c'est pas beau ça?

Il y a tellement de mots interessants, surprenants, agréables à écouter que le choix est bien difficile. Ceux que je préfère sont ceux liés aux métiers de bouche (fumet, relent, lampée, geuleton, effluves, etc) aux métiers de l'agriculture et de l'élevage ("tirer au renard", "soufleur" pour l'étalon qui repère les juments "prètes", "goret" ou encore de la chasse.


----------



## mgarizona

souverain

just beautiful, though I suppose 'feuillage' is a close second.


----------



## french4beth

J'aime le mot _'mignon'_.

J'aime aussi _'patati-patata'_ (de la comptine).


----------



## Vache qui rit

I love the phrase "n'importe quoi" and the diverse ways people seem to use it. Out of curiosity, do people really sometimes say, "C'est du n'importe quoi!" or am I just imagining the "du"?

As for words ... châtaigne, champignon, grenouille, entretien. There are probably others I'm not thinkin of.


----------



## CaroaQuebec

Souveraineté-association... ché pas pourquoi lol!!


----------



## EnIrAc

Vache qui rit said:


> I love the phrase "n'importe quoi" and the diverse ways people seem to use it. Out of curiosity, do people really sometimes say, "C'est du n'importe quoi!" or am I just imagining the "du"?
> quote]
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> On utilise plus souvent : *"c'est n'importe quoi"* _ce que tu racontes._ ( par exemple)
> Mais il est vrai que de temps en temps on entend _"c'est du n'importe quoi"_, comme on dit : _"c'est de la connerie"_, "c'est de la foutaise", "c'est de la couillonade",  et j'en passe...  (means : "*c'est stupide*")
> 
> Très souvent utilisé : "n'importe quoi!" tout seul.
> Exemple
> Julie dit : "les oignons sont gros cette année, on va certainement avoir un hiver très froid."
> Sarah répond :*"n'importe quoi!" *


----------

